# CarPro Flyby Forte or ?



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking for a windscreen coating which would last 12 months or longer. My normal bias for Optimum is put off buying Optiglass as it is expensive but no doubt would keep me going for many many years. I used G1 for many years but not going back, want to try something else. The CarPro gets good reviews and seems to have very good durability but what else is out there?


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

I have flyby forte on my car windscreen since July water starts to fly off around 45 to 50 mph depends how heavy the rain is too . I am impressed by it as no wiper judder at all no smears and easy to apply , just make sure glass is squeaky clean before applying it . One thing carpo state is if beading drops off clean windscreen with iron x/ tar x/ eraser to refresh the coating and restore the beading .


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The CarPro does look like a very easy to apply product and does not seem to be as temperature sensitive as other coatings. My only concerns are I was utterly underwhelmed by Flyby 30 (updated version) and most of my cleaning is done with ONR which I know would not be a problem with the Optimum but _might_ be with the CarPro. Having said that, no doubt the Eraser would keep the glass in good shape


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

I found flyby 30 crap smeared and plenty of wiper judder no matter what you did , yeah eraser will defo keep the glass clean after you wash with onr. Good thing is flyby forte is Chem resistance I think it's from ph4 to ph12 so pretty good .i can't fault flyby forte so far it has delivered what is suppose to do :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I am a big fan of G1 and been using it for quite a few years. Read the reviews of Forte so applied it to my glass in April. Majorly underwhelmed. The water just sat on my windscreen and beaded, barely moved off the windscreen even at higher speed. It's incredibly easy to apply but the performance for me was rubbish. So I removed it and reapplied my trusted G1 and normal service was resumed with the water flying off my windscreen at just over 30mph


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nanolex ultra or urban 

Can't stand g1 and how fussy it is, wiper judder and the like

Nanolex is by far the easiest you'll ever apply and sheets like mad


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Nanolex ultra or urban
> 
> Can't stand g1 and how fussy it is, wiper judder and the like
> 
> Nanolex is by far the easiest you'll ever apply and sheets like mad


Never ever ever had wiper judder with G1 and I've applied it to quite a few cars.

I find the prep and application is straight forward as long as you follow the instructions. Literally takes 5 minutes to remove the residue. For me it's worth doing.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I know some people had problems with G1 but for years I used it without any issues at all. That is until my last bottle when I had the most severe juddering with the wipers. Kept removing everything and reapplying until I had used the entire bottle, during this time I had some of the most frightening drives of my life, Gtech Rob sent me some C2 to use on the glass which made a big difference but by then my faith had gone in G1. Plus I would also like to try something new


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Precisely

Turns dangerous and it is finicky to apply 

Seriously get some nanolex. Either but not premium. You won't regret it

Urban will last a fair few months but will apply it hundreds of times from the bottle or ultra lasts for well over a year and get maybe 2 applications from the bottle for all the glass.

They all apply the same: apply, let cure, buff. Easy peasy


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Kimo said:


> Precisely
> 
> Turns dangerous and it is finicky to apply
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will have a look at the Nanolex, seem to remember a lot of positive threads about these glass coating from a few years ago


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Im a G1 loyale user for many years,and i swear by it.
If u like a good replacement,go for the nanolex glass coatings,theyre very good and much easier to apply.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

If u want it to out last g1 then max protect do just the one


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodos supernatural is seriously easy to apply and will bead off at 35-40 mph. Not sure about 12 months of durabty tho, I get about 9 months but my wife still likes to use the wipers a lot so that could have an impact to its life. 

Gonz.


----------

